# Auguri bender



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

AUGURISSIMI MATTIA, mille di questi giorni ( spero felici ) :cincin:


----------



## spleen (29 Novembre 2016)

Auguri.
come va?


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2016)

auguri


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Auguri Mattia!


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2016)

scritti dopo la mezzanotte quindi presuno che sia oggi il giorno  quindi 






          auguri Bender


----------



## Bender (1 Dicembre 2016)

grazie a tutti per gli auguri
rispondo in ritardo:blank::facepalm:mi è venuto in mente di dare un'occhiata qui per caso,quando entro guardo solo il confessionale e poche altre sezioni.
come va? il solito credo,preso da mille pensieri l'unica cosa che ne è uscita di buono dalla fine della mia relazione è che ho trovato qualcosa che mi piace davvero e sembra durare,non mi era mai capitato prima forse è sopratutto per le persone che ho conosciuto e sono diventate i mie nuovi amici.
con 'ultima frequentazione è il no sense assoluto ci siamo visti ancora una volta, siamo stati bene insieme, ma dopo ha detto che non ci dobbiamo più vedere,come se non fosse la prima volta che si comporta così,adesso vedremo tra una decina di giorni


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> grazie a tutti per gli auguri
> rispondo in ritardo:blank::facepalm:mi è venuto in mente di dare un'occhiata qui per caso,quando entro guardo solo il confessionale e poche altre sezioni.
> come va? il solito credo,preso da mille pensieri l'unica cosa che ne è uscita di buono dalla fine della mia relazione è che ho trovato qualcosa che mi piace davvero e sembra durare,non mi era mai capitato prima forse è sopratutto per le persone che ho conosciuto e sono diventate i mie nuovi amici.
> con 'ultima frequentazione è il no sense assoluto ci siamo visti ancora una volta, siamo stati bene insieme, ma dopo ha detto che non ci dobbiamo più vedere,come se non fosse la prima volta che si comporta così,adesso vedremo tra una decina di giorni


Mi sembra di capire che ti sei abituato ai suoi repentini cambiamenti di rotta


----------



## Bender (1 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra di capire che ti sei abituato ai suoi repentini cambiamenti di rotta


abituato a nulla,alla fine ci siamo visti in totale 4 volte da agosto,praticamente una volta al mese,quello che forse non mi fa mollare è il non trovare un senso in tutto questo,e la voglia di voler capire,insomma un po come un mistero da svelare:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> abituato a nulla,alla fine ci siamo visti in totale 4 volte da agosto,praticamente una volta al mese,quello che forse non mi fa mollare è il non trovare un senso in tutto questo,e la voglia di voler capire,insomma un po come un mistero da svelare:rotfl:


sei caparbio non c'è che dire


----------

